# Check out this boy



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I know some members have been inquiring about "old fashioned looking" goldies. I think this guy fits the bill . http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13050348


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what a handsome boy!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roger-an old fashioned golden ret. In ct!!!*

*Roger 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13050348
Golden Retriever
Large Adult Male Dog 
American Lab Rescue, Inc, Willington, CT *


* Roger*
This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 

American Lab Rescue, Inc 
Willington, CT 

*Roger*

American Lab Rescue, Inc
Willington, CT

[email protected]

*Meet Roger, Roger is a pure bred 7 year old AKC Golden Retriever in search of his forever home. Roger is big goof who thinks everyone is his friend. Roger likes the company of other dogs and does not seem to mind cats. Roger is good with people of all sizes and will make a loyal and loving companion. Roger is neutered, current on his shots and heartworm negative. To adopt, please fill out an adoption application on our website www.americanlabrescue.com! *
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=CT264


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How did Roger end up with no home at 7, poor friend. He's pretty, and I bet people line up to adopt him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump for ROGER-what a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a sweet face on that boy... I hope he finds his home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bump*

BUMPING FOR SWEET ROGER TO FIND A HOME!!::


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bump! He is truely HANDSOME! If I were closer to his area....I would think about it myself! Poor guy...he looks like a sweetheart! :smooch:


----------

